# Painting galvanized trailer rims



## Quacktastic

Has anyone had any experience painting their boat trailer rims? Mine are galvanized and I'm thinking of painting them white or black to match the boat. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## saltwatersensations

I personally think they would look worse if you did that. Galavize is not as smooth finish and painting them will show every indiscression.


----------



## dwilliams35

General procedure for painting galvanized is just wipe it down really good with some good degreaser to pull the oil out of it, then prime it pretty quick and paint it.. Beyond that, SWS is right: if it's any kind of decent galvanizing, it's really going to look lousy...


----------



## MarshJr.

you could use textured or matte finish paint to hide imperfections
or
since your painting....lightly sand the galvanized, then paint


----------



## cva34

*Paint Rims*

Lets get this straight I AIN'T A PAINTER.But something tells me that you should wash them with VINEGER before you PAINT galvanized metal.Maybe check with BODY SHOP or AUTO PARTS that deals with auto paint because a few years ago some body parts were galvanized .And they should have BEEN THERE DONE THAT.....CVA34


----------



## RayAM2007

Both williams and cva are correct in the precleaning. ACE hardware sells aluminized galvanized paint in quart cans for about $35 and all you have to do is stir it up and apply with a brush.


----------



## twoZJs

Clean as per 'dWilliams35' suggested and paint it with a qt can of white bed liner
from AutoZone to contrast the tires. The stuff is bullet proof. 

Hey! have any left-overs, paint the boat floor. It is flexible and will seal the micro
jel-coat fractures to hold the moisture out.


----------



## saltshaker1

cva34 said:


> Lets get this straight I AIN'T A PAINTER.But something tells me that you should wash them with VINEGER before you PAINT galvanized metal.Maybe check with BODY SHOP or AUTO PARTS that deals with auto paint because a few years ago some body parts were galvanized .And they should have BEEN THERE DONE THAT.....CVA34


This is correct. I painted the galvanized gutters on my house. I bathed them in household vinegar, primed with Alumathane (it will stick to anything), and then used semi-gloss Latex Enamel for the finish. That's been 6 years ago and, other than the paint fading a little, everything is holding up great.


----------



## TNP

Make sure you wipe any hot dipped galvanized down with household vinegar......or the paint will not stick as noted from the other 2coolers-


----------



## jaycf7

MarshJr. said:


> you could use textured or matte finish paint to hide imperfections
> or
> since your painting....lightly sand the galvanized, then paint


Did this on mine with rustoleum and am pretty happy with it....


----------

